# Good Spring Start



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Got out a couple days ago to do a little bass fishing and noticed the shallows starting to come alive with gar and carp. Time to get out bowfishing rigs we thought to ourselves. Today we got the chance to get out and had a great day. In a couple hours the BCBB had 6 grassies to 25 lbs. and about 15 gar. Could have been better but we were a little rusty. I am looking forward to doing it again in the next couple of days.


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

nice shooting, do you eat grass carp??


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

*Grassies*

Nope never eat them! We give away all the fish we shoot. We shot just as many today. Maybe my friend will post the pics. It is about to get very good. The gar are about to start spawning. Saw several groups today getting ready.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

where yall been going?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

When are we goin again?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

March to May in most of the lakes and river around SE Texas is the best time to get after them. Good job!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Never heard of anyone eating grass carp. That would be like asking someone if they ate the mouse they caught in their trap.


----------

